# Cheap Ebay Vintage Bargains



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Just in and postie has been

First up this Zaria 15 Rubis needs work second hand is all wrong so who knows what's in there,I know nothing about these just took a punt at .99p and won










Then there's this working but a tad fast needs a service, good case and glass clean dial and a nice expander bracelet, Â£2.99


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

I am also amazed at the bargains that can be had.

I haven't been bidding recently but watching.

The market is still strong for the big names and they are still commanding top prices.

But your right, i think there's less competition.

i can't remember the name of it but there's this site where you can see the amount of watchers.

As an example you can see from that people are still watching the vintage JLC's, waiting in the wings trying to grab a bargain.

well done with your haul.

regards steve


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

There are still bargains to be had on the bay you just need to look harder. The Timex looks a good un better than the one I already have, jury is out on the Zaria though case looks reasonable but we'll see what's under the hood this weekend.

Kev


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

It's good to hear that someone's having some success buying from Ebay. I recently fell for a watch advertised as an "Ultra Rare Seiko 7A28 7040". I foolishly got it, the second time it was advertised, for it's 'Buy It Now' price. I'd been after one of these, or a 7A38 for ages and this one appeared to just need a bit of a clean up. Anyway, even if it didn't look as good in the flesh as it appeared in its pictures, it was "Ultra Rare" so flipping it wouldn't be a problem. The watch arrived and I immediately noticed the face details seemed a lot duller than in its pictures. A couple of Forum members were contacted and they both agreed that what had been described as 'patina' was in fact evidence of probable water ingress. I cleaned it up fractionally and put it back on the 'Bay for what I bought it for. Nothing apart from a few watchers(no pun intended). It's now back on again for substantially less than I paid for it. Oh, and by the way - it wasn't "Ultra Rare" at all. They're quite common I've since discovered. One lesson learned - the hard way. Glad to hear you had better luck. :wallbash:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Great finds Kev,cause you didn't have to break the bank to get them! 

That Zaria looks like it should scrub up well,hope you can get it running again,

the Timex looks quite old,the battons and arabic numerals remind me of the 50's.

They will be an enjoyable restoration project!


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Timex is in good nick though running 5 mins an hour fast, service me thinks, case,dial.glass even the bracelet just need a quick clean mid 50's I would think. Zaria is a bit of a mix has a 15 jewel dial but a 17 jewel movement and the second hand well no comment. Still it's all from the same factory. Off on my jollies now so they'll have to wait till I get back.

Kev


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The Timex is a 50's - normally called a "Monroe" by our American cousins. I'm not 100% sure if the Brit version is exactly the same. Inside it should be signed "SCOTLAND" on the movement which is a #22 calibre. :yes:

Made in Dundee. Goldtone or Silver, usually with an expander bracelet. The crystals are Timex model specific and notoriously hard to come by as NOS, if you have a good one, treat it carefully and polish out any scratches carefully. 

Don't try "pulling" the hands with a puller - on these the dial assembly includes the hands - and you "unbend" the tabs to remove the dial and hands as one unit.

HTH a bit


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Just completed the Timex still a little fast I suppose I could regulate it a bit but seems to be about 2 mins in the last 24 hours out of the case


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Now that's come up really well (the Timex) - let's face it, it's a wee cracker for a watch that was meant to last just a few years, and must be around 55 to 60 years old now! yeah! :notworthy:

fgs It's nearly as old as me! :rofl2:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent finished result on the Timex mate, well done! :notworthy:

I've had mixed fortunes on ebay, not just with watches, but it does seem harder to find genuine bargains these days.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks guys I'm well pleased with the way it's come up, I thought it was a good un when I scraped the first layer of muck off it. It's about my age as well Mel, difference is this one is all original (I think) didn't have to replace anything even the expander is good. Judging by the crown it's been in a drawer for a very large part of it's life


----------

